# Need opinions on new silo company



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

Just want to start out by saying I have NO affiliation with this company. Just trying to get some opinions on what you guys think about these silos.

The one on the left is an older RG silo, the middle one is an older big flock silo, and the one on the right is the new one.

Thinking about ordering a few dz, but wanted opinions first.

The company is Big Al's decoys out of Ohio. Let me know what you think.











Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

Another pic










Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

Looks much better than the Big Flock silo. I've never seen them in person, but it appears to look OK by the picture you posted. The poses that I've seen on the internet seem a bit off. 

As far as silos, it would be hard to beat RG Pro II's in realism.


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

I think they look great. Personally i would go with the bigger ones than the smaller version.

Dont know if you saw from TOS, toss up b/w those and the ones from
http://www.divebombindustries.com/Photos.html. I will be ordering some from both for a field test comparison next year.

For the money they cant be beat. Summer project, flock (donjer) the heads and tails.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

I like um.. And for the money they appear to be a good option.. 

I need to add a pile of Silos as well..


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

The thing I liked better about these than the divebombs was these stick out better. I personally like a darker decoy, especially in the snow.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

field-n-feathers said:


> Looks much better than the Big Flock silo. I've never seen them in person, but it appears to look OK by the picture you posted. The poses that I've seen on the internet seem a bit off.
> 
> As far as silos, it would be hard to beat RG Pro II's in realism.



These are about 1/3rd the price though Jim.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

wavie said:


> I think they look great. Personally i would go with the bigger ones than the smaller version.
> 
> Dont know if you saw from TOS, toss up b/w those and the ones from
> http://www.divebombindustries.com/Photos.html. I will be ordering some from both for a field test comparison next year.
> ...


TOS? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Huntermax-4 said:


> TOS?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


TOS = the other site. (fuge forums usually).


----------



## Rajah (Oct 25, 2010)

I just recieved my 1st dozen of BigAls silos. The price is really nice, which was what 1st drew my attention to them. Then of course the bold coloring stood out to me. And finally, once I saw one in person (much like you have), i liked that they had a dull finish on them and didn't seem too shiny (glare). I think the one thing that is probably the downfall to realgeese (other than maybe the poses, but that doesn't really bother me), is that I don't think they would withstand a beating as much as the RG.


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

The color doesn't look right IMO......to each there own I guess.


----------



## Rajah (Oct 25, 2010)

Mike L said:


> The color doesn't look right IMO......to each there own I guess.


From another forum:


----------



## 2manyfish (Feb 17, 2003)

Do you guys use these decoys during the early season or just late season to add #'s of decoys to your spread???


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

Nice when its snowing out cuz u don't have to brush them off 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

Rajah said:


> From another forum:


Looks like that dead real goose has been photo shopped, notice the wing brown compared to the black on the top of the tail ? Doesn't really matter, if you guys like em that's all that's important.....


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

2manyfish said:


> Do you guys use these decoys during the early season or just late season to add #'s of decoys to your spread???


They work great in early season. Let the kids set them up, flag from the front row of the corn, it worked all early season. Boone might recognize some of these. All B&Ws used this day. Hoping for a snowy day to create the black hole.


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

wavie said:


> They work great in early season. Let the kids set them up, flag from the front row of the corn, it worked all early season. Boone might recognize some of these. All B&Ws used this day. Hoping for a snowy day to create the black hole.




I like em! Nice shoot, glad they got put to good use.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

What about these in either brown or black for volume for running traffic? I can only get it to google check out 1 doz at a time but id like to see how cheap shipping is on 5 doz.

http://www.winglockerdecoys.com/Canada_Goose_Decoys.html


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

What was that company that was posted about earlier this year where it was 5 doz for 250


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

I believe it was Dive Bomb Decoys Tom. They look ok, but imo just a little to light and the reviews I've read they seem to shine quite a bit.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

